# Unboxing Lionel A/F ES44AC S-Scale Locomotives



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Made a short video of my new "toys."


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice video! It looks like the track gangs have a lot of work ahead of them to get all that American Models track installed.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Actually I don't plan on using that American Models track on the main line. It's old stuff. I'm planning on buying all new S-Trax for the main line.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fixed the YouTube link.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Fixed the YouTube link.


Thanks! I was wondering what was wrong. In the past I had no problems getting the video to show up. I guess I'm getting old.


----------

